

Google Maps adds Great Britain public transport data - alexbilbie
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-27394691

======
luckysh0t
this is something I wanted to add to a little side project I called
routehacker.com, to create a wiki-like searchable db of mass transit routes.
Will be taking a look at the maps api for this.

